# Tricks you want to learn this season



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys we haven't had a goals thread since the spring and I thought now that the season has arrived it might be time to revisit. I thought this thread could be more focused on tricks rather than "I wanna hit a double black" or "I wanna carve better" type stuff. 

Feel free to include a video of the trick you are working on. It could be you in the video (preferably) or a tutorial video from youtube. That way we know what you are talking about. Some people don't speak snowboard and may not understand when you say "switch frontside double cork" or whatever so please try to include a video.

The trick I want to master this season is the frontside nose roll. I started to land this...Can you "land" a butter?...Anyhow, I started to land it at the end of last season but I don't look good or feel comfortable and I don't press the nose much but it feels really cool. I just wanna get better at it, more speed, more style etc.

Here's a tutorial explaining what I'm trying to do. I can't include a video of me because my local hill isn't open yet. Once it opens I will post a video of me.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Hey guys we haven't had a goals thread since the spring and I thought now that the season has arrived it might be time to revisit. I thought this thread could be more focused on tricks rather than "I wanna hit a double black" or "I wanna carve better" type stuff.
> 
> Feel free to include a video of the trick you are working on. It could be you in the video (preferably) or a tutorial video from youtube. That way we know what you are talking about. Some people don't speak snowboard and may not understand when you say "switch frontside double cork" or whatever so please try to include a video.
> 
> ...


Seems like a great idea for a thread! I was messing with these last year and starting trying backside nose rolls (spinning the opposite direction). Got a little over confident, didn't get all the way around, and slammed harder than I have since trying to learn going from toe to heel turns! They definitely are a fun trick for those days cruising with friends on slow runs. 

This year, I want to nail boardslides. I have been able to do them on simple boxes, but have never had the balls to fully commit to it so it not only looks stupid, but really makes for a tough time balancing. Problem has always been that my instincts take over, and when my board gets sideways, I want to commit to the uphill edge. Then I slip out, hurt my ass, and say a plethora of 4 letter words!

Jumps-wise, I progressed way past my jibbing abilities. What I really want to learn is a tamedog. Every year I tell myself I am going to try it, and every year I bitch out. Problem is, Ohio gets almost no powder. Powder is nice for landing (or rather not landing) new tricks. Ice, not so much. So come first "powder day," I will be hucking myself head first off of little jumps to go for it! :grin:


For those who don't know, this is a tamedog:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

dfitz364 said:


> Seems like a great idea for a thread! I was messing with these last year and starting trying backside nose rolls (spinning the opposite direction). Got a little over confident, didn't get all the way around, and slammed harder than I have since trying to learn going from toe to heel turns! They definitely are a fun trick for those days cruising with friends on slow runs.
> 
> This year, I want to nail boardslides. I have been able to do them on simple boxes, but have never had the balls to fully commit to it so it not only looks stupid, but really makes for a tough time balancing. Problem has always been that my instincts take over, and when my board gets sideways, I want to commit to the uphill edge. Then I slip out, hurt my ass, and say a plethora of 4 letter words!
> 
> Jumps-wise, I progressed way past my jibbing abilities. What I really want to learn is a tamedog. Every year I tell myself I am going to try it, and every year I bitch out. Problem is, Ohio gets almost no powder. Powder is nice for landing (or rather not landing) new tricks. Ice, not so much. So come first "powder day," I will be hucking myself head first off of little jumps to go for it! :grin:


Dude the tame dog is a ballsy trick! Way to go! It looks so cool when done well. I'm way too chicken for that. Also too fat and old. :wink:

The butter nose roll is perfect for me cuz I'm always going slow on greens riding with my kids or wife who are just learning. I get bored so I need something to try while going slow, butters are perfect. Ya the backside nose roll seems a little more dangerous, caught heel edge waiting to happen. haha. It is on my list but I want to get good at frontside first.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Same as every other year. I just want to land a 360.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

^ I fell on my shoulders a few times learning nose roll 360s and it was always a hard fall. I kind of put the continuation of nose rolls on the back burner for the time being. Also, I'm in the same boat for boardslides. I can do frontside and backside on boxes but not yet rails. I always end up 50/50ing rails and bitch out of the boardslides...sucks.

My main goal is taking 360s to bigger jumps. I got all 4 180s down and right now I can only get regular & switch frontside 360s down off small jumps. Backsides have yet to be landed :dry:


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Same as every other year.


I want to learn to ride switch. Does that count as a trick?

I just need the motivation to do it. When I know I can take the express chair/gondola to the top and ride the whole mountain, it's tough to spend the day floundering around on bunny slopes just to put my left foot forward.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bertieman said:


> ^ I fell on my shoulders a few times learning nose roll 360s and it was always a hard fall. I kind of put the continuation of nose rolls on the back burner for the time being. Also, I'm in the same boat for boardslides. I can do frontside and backside on boxes but not yet rails. I always end up 50/50ing rails and bitch out of the boardslides...sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> My main goal is taking 360s to bigger jumps. I got all 4 180s down and right now I can only get regular & switch frontside 360s down off small jumps. Backsides have yet to be landed :dry:




Agreed, I just started backside spins last year. Always went front side, but backside is soooo nice being able to spot 3's. And yeah, I haven't ever tried BS boards. Figured if I'm sill slamming my ass, if I turn around I really don't want to slam my face. One of these days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

MisterNarwhal said:


> I want to learn to ride switch. Does that count as a trick?
> 
> I just need the motivation to do it. When I know I can take the express chair/gondola to the top and ride the whole mountain, it's tough to spend the day floundering around on bunny slopes just to put my left foot forward.


Keep riding a few switch runs every time and it will come to you! I pretty much devoted my entire second season to solely learning switch riding. IMO it's a trick not many people learn to do prior to many other skills, if at all. One of my past instructors told me he always sees people doing crazy stuff in the park and they can't ride switch as well as their regular stance.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

MisterNarwhal said:


> I want to learn to ride switch. Does that count as a trick?
> 
> I just need the motivation to do it. When I know I can take the express chair/gondola to the top and ride the whole mountain, it's tough to spend the day floundering around on bunny slopes just to put my left foot forward.


I'm trying to get better at switch as well. For me i'm at a point where switch is similar comfort level as writing with my left hand. (pretty bad)


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Similar to the OP, I'm interested in nose/tail rolls and pressed 360 ground spins. I can nose and tail press and I can do flat 360s but I want to combine the skills. I posted a thread earlier asking for help on slashes. Mine are anemic and I want to improve.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I want to get good at POW butters! (....mostly brcause to do so I'll need lots of practice riding in pow!) :grin:

Before my back injury I was pretty decent with the fs nose rolls & pressed tail spins. (...didn't ride enough last season to fully get my mojo back on that.). 

Here's a lame litlle clip from late 2013. :embarrased1:




Be kind. It wuz only my second full season. >

Never really got comfortable with backside nose rolls. I Felt more than a little sketchy goin bs. 

However,.. Right @ the end of that pre injury season, I did manage a few 360 and even a couple 720 spin fs nose rolls. And I was getting fairly confident doing reg & switch fs board slides. (...on groomers, NOT boxes or rails.) :embarrased1:

So,... This season, I hope to get back to getting close, if not cracking the 50 day riding mark and get back what I had before my injury hiatus!

And POW....... Lots n lots if POW riding. >

(...not looking good just yet here in the midwest,.. But 10 days in March in the PNW could put me right where I want to be!!)


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I want to get good at POW butters! (....mostly brcause to do so I'll need lots of practice riding in pow!) :grin:
> 
> Before my back injury I was pretty decent with the fs nose rolls & pressed tail spins. (...didn't ride enough last season to fully get my mojo back on that.).
> 
> ...


I thought that was pretty good. You aren't 20 yrs old anymore, me neither. Your worst & slowest 180 is what all of mine look like. :frown: You look pretty effortless on most of them. That is what I want by the end of the season: higher speed, more control of spin/edge, and effortless. It's a nice low consequence trick for an old fat guy to work on while riding with his kids. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Switch, along with front side nose roll. The control that Ryan Knapton has when doing that is sick! That is my goal this season. I bought my 154 The Greats for just this purpose....switch and really focusing on edge control when doing tricks.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Like everyone improving my switch is always a goal, I'm pretty decent switch but notice a lack of 'instinct' or reactiveness I guess. I can ride reasonably fast and carve pretty well switch, but in tight situations or if something unexpected happens, reacting involves a thought process still whereas regular feels very instant. On that note I was very happy today when I rode Sunshine almost top to bottom riding switch the whole way. Somewhere around 900m Vertical, and around 15 minutes ride time with a max speed of 51km/h  

Also as above, more butter variations. I really want to learn Ryan's entire 21 or 22 part how to butter series, have 7 or 8 of them down pretty tight, and I would love the confidence to slow down my 3's to make them a bit more floaty so I can take them to bigger jumps, and as I'm quite comfortably taking off from my switch heelside edge I'd like to try some 540's. More tricks for boxes and rails is always in the back of my mind but as I progress my desires there get less and less. Much prefer the 'All Mountain freestyle' approach, and damn it hurts when you eat shit on a rail haha.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

LMAO, I just wanna Ollie!
https://youtu.be/u_D0orZHpQo

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm going to work on revert carves. I can do it but this year will be working on holding the revert a lot longer without losing momentum.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> *I thought that was pretty good. You aren't 20 yrs old anymore,* me neither. Your worst & slowest 180 is what all of mine look like. :frown: You look pretty effortless on most of them. That is what I want by the end of the season: higher speed, more control of spin/edge, and effortless. It's a nice low consequence trick for an old fat guy to work on while riding with his kids. Thanks for the vid.


:laugh: Thanks! 

I found _this_ Ryan Knapton TuT and found it helpful! Seemed appropriate to post it here. Hope this helps you out with these. …It points out the main mistake I was making with those nose rolls,… Over rotating to finish on my toe-side edge! 




As slow as I was going? Prolly not much of an issue, However,.. At higher speeds, I can see that having some *serious* slam potential!! :blink: :laugh:

I'll have to work on that!


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Improving switch is always a constant goal, but for me it would be:

-Cleaning up my backside 180s
-Landing good 360s (I started trying 360s last season, but with the terrible conditions and limited good days, I made little progress)
-Ollying off small jumps
-Starting basic grabs

I think 360s will be possible this season; I average three nights per week (3-4 hours per night) so I can definitely put the time in. Last year I started ollying off rollers and it was simply an awesome feeling both in the air and landing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh: Thanks!
> 
> I found _this_ Ryan Knapton TuT and found it helpful! Seemed appropriate to post it here. Hope this helps you out with these. …It points out the main mistake I was making with those nose rolls,… Over rotating to finish on my toe-side edge!
> 
> ...


I really wish someone would start producing videos that actually showed progression. Not showing someone good doing the steps in slow mo, but like follow someone who sucks like me for a weekend as someone shows them how to improve. Ryan makes it so easy because he's Ryan, someone with 10000 times the skill I have.

Not knocking his videos, I think they are great, just saying I have a really hard time breaking them down into the steps I'd need to progress to anything. Which works hands on, but not so great as a video tutorial imho.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

So I did my first tamedog today...as long as intent to perform a trick is not required. On my second run of the day/year I was riding petty hard along the edge of a run at Killington in some decent soft snow and carved back toward the middle. I was kind of in shadow and couldn't really see well. I knew I was going over a slight rise, but there must have been something abrupt at the bottom because as I carved over the edge of the roller my board just slammed to a stop and I started over the front. I remember thinking about how hard and spectacular the explosion was going to be, but suddenly I was on my board and going perfectly straight on my path. 

I definitely hit some body on the snow so it wasn't actually airborne, but I didn't feel my board slam down or anything. The angle of my roll must have just been perfect to put the board back at the exact angle of the snow. 

I was right under a lift and I was little bummed no one cheered. Hell, it couldn't have even lasted a second so maybe no one saw. Naturally I just rode away to compose myself where no one could see! My front ankle was tweaked from the sudden stop, but no long term damage. 

So there it is - my "Accidental Tamedog!"


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Kenai said:


> So I did my first tamedog today...as long as intent to perform a trick is not required. On my second run of the day/year I was riding petty hard along the edge of a run at Killington in some decent soft snow and carved back toward the middle. I was kind of in shadow and couldn't really see well. I knew I was going over a slight rise, but there must have been something abrupt at the bottom because as I carved over the edge of the roller my board just slammed to a stop and I started over the front. I remember thinking about how hard and spectacular the explosion was going to be, but suddenly I was on my board and going perfectly straight on my path.
> 
> I definitely hit some body on the snow so it wasn't actually airborne, but I didn't feel my board slam down or anything. The angle of my roll must have just been perfect to put the board back at the exact angle of the snow.
> 
> ...


Oh I would love to see a video of that!!! Haha. Might have made "Jerry of the Day" but probably looked too good.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I really wish someone would start producing videos that actually showed progression. Not showing someone good doing the steps in slow mo, but like follow someone who sucks like me for a weekend as someone shows them how to improve. Ryan makes it so easy because he's Ryan, someone with 10000 times the skill I have.
> 
> Not knocking his videos, I think they are great, just saying I have a really hard time breaking them down into the steps I'd need to progress to anything. Which works hands on, but not so great as a video tutorial imho.


There are some online coaches that have clear step-by-step progression videos. Snomie.com is decent if you don't mind the Aussie accent. I think you can send him videos of yourself and he will give you tips but you have to pay for that. Snowboardaddiction.com is excellent, again they have a membership to unlock tons of videos. I would subscribe to one of these services if I was riding tons and working on a bunch of new tricks. But I only get out once a week max and I don't think that is enough time to make huge progress.

There is always the option of getting private lessons at the resort. Probably best bang for buck if you can find a good coach. Anyhow just some ideas.


----------

